

An Amazon Android Tablet May Follow The Amazon Android App Store - zemariamm
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/27/amazon-android-tablet/

======
mikecane
There have been some devs here who stated Amazon was wooing them. But I think
that was specifically for _Kindle_ apps. There wouldn't be any need for Amazon
to especially woo devs for Android, would there?

------
cma
I wonder if the Amazon app store will end up running on the Android-powered
Nook

